# 8N manifold



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello again, Now I have a new manifold,painted and ready.I have 4 new studs and brass nuts from napa,and I have 4 steel lock washers.I have the old studs out and threads chased and clean.Mating surfaces are clean....My question is..Is there anything else I need to know( or buy ) to proceed?What is the best thread sealer?Is 27lbs torque correct for brass nuts? any help is greatly apreciated and thanks


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

What about new exhust gasket??, torque is good, I used neversieze on my threads.


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes,new gaskets came with the manifold,kind of a cheesy looking paper/metal/paper sandwich material.is a sealer of some kind used on them?going in to town anyway to get neverseize thanks for the info I really don't want to do it a second time!


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I put my new gaskets on with nothing on them. Two years later, no problem. Good luck with your "8-N"

A pic of mine


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Dawzie,the guys at the parts store said the same thing.I should have checked the fit first ,I had to grind the flange on the bottom to clear valve covers so I repainted it, also, carb flange is alot thicker so the studs I replaced are now too short.One of the new brass nuts was course threaded,so back to napa ,the one they gave me fits,but takes a different wrench size. So now I'm going back again to get 4 that match and two new carb studs and hopefully never ever have to go back there again! Nice looking tractor, maybe I'll shoot mine after I'm done (if my luck holds out)


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

the sweet sound (purrrrrrrrr) of success!


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jan 6, 2008)

*8n*

Looks like it all fits nice ,good job I like to use new parts as you did clean threads ,new gaskets, do it right the first time and you won,t be going back doing it again.


----------



## meprice1968 (Mar 24, 2010)

looksgood! where did you get studs?


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

napa,they were a little long and I had to cut them so they wouldn't go too far into the water jacket. they also had the brass nuts


----------

